# 6kW-Sauna-Ofen



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Hallo,

habe einen gebrauchten Saunaofen mit 6kW Leistung (Herstellerangabe) und möchte den jetzt einbauen.

Womit und in welcher Höhe muss ich absichern, und mit was für einen Querschnitt muss ich für die Zuleitung rechnen?

Danke fürs Antworten!


----------



## Balou (20 April 2004)

*Saunaofen*

Moin

mit welcher Spannung wir der Ofen betrieben

MfG
Balou


----------



## Anonymous (20 April 2004)

Hallo.

Standard-Spannung: 3Phasen (400VAC), N, PE

Kannst Du mir bitte die Formel zum Stromausrechen beilegen? Es gibt so viele davon   ......


MfG, gast


----------



## Balou (20 April 2004)

*Leistung*

Glück AUF

wenn ich mich nicht IRRE    


Bei Dreieckschaltung 
6000W
wz3x400V     = 8,66A

Bei Sternschaltung
6000W
3x230V    = 8,69A

Mein Tabellenbuch ist der meinung 2,5mm²
16A Sicherung

Ich würde aber 4mm²
20A bevorzugen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Balou


----------



## Markus (21 April 2004)

ein höherer querschnitt (4²) würde nicht schaden, muss aber echt nicht sein.

wieso 20A?

16 sind vollkommen ausreichend, eine heizung zieht auch keine höhen anlaufströme, deshalb sind nichteinmal träge automaten (sicherungen) notwendig. ein normaler 3poliger 16 amper "B" automat ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Balou (21 April 2004)

Moin 

muss zugeben du hast recht war so macht der Gewohnheit!

Die Automaten sind ausreichend.

MfG
Balou


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Da man an dem stählernen Saunaofen ungeschützt mit Wasser panscht, wurde ich lieber einen FI-Schalter und 10A Sicherungen verwenden. 
Was soll es den 10A Sicherungen ausmachen, wenn 8,69 A fließen? Außerhalb der Sauna würde ich schon auf hitzebeständiges Siliconkabel gehen, und Dieses an der Kabeleinführung in den Ofen zusätzlich mit einem Öl- oder Schrumpfschlauch schützen, da Siliconkabel keine gute mechanische Festigkeit haben. 

Wenn das Kabel im Ofen fest angeklemmt ist, würde ich die Klemmen mit Isolierspray vor Korrosion schützen.

Nach etwa 2 Monaten würde ich die Klemmen an jedem Elektrowärmegerät nachziehen, um spätere Schmorstellen weitgehend zu vermeiden.

Limbo


----------

